# Venomous I'm looking for...



## FrozenCity (Jun 15, 2011)

I am currently on the lookout for...

Echis coloratus

Cerastes cerastes

Cerastes vipera

Vipera ammodytes

Crotalus cerastes

I'm not really looking for any particular sex. I can also provide pics to show I am used to handling hots. I am flying over to the uk from Ireland at the end of the month, so I can arrange pickup dates.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

FrozenCity said:


> I am currently on the lookout for...
> 
> Echis coloratus
> 
> ...


Drop me a pm as I have coloratus
Sidewinders and some Ammos availalbe


----------



## FrozenCity (Jun 15, 2011)

Bump up


----------



## FrozenCity (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm also looking for russels vipers, and also bitis arietans. Thanks


----------



## FrozenCity (Jun 15, 2011)

Looking for Bothrops too


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

I have the arietans


----------



## FrozenCity (Jun 15, 2011)

Still looking for: Cerastes cerastes, cerastes vipera and crotalus cerastes. Thanks


----------



## FrozenCity (Jun 15, 2011)

Bump- still looking for ammodytes too


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

Latin:bash:


FrozenCity said:


> Echis coloratus
> 
> Cerastes cerastes
> 
> ...


English - so much easier: victory:
*saw-scaled viper
horned desert viper
Sahara sand viper, Egyptian asp, 
horned viper, long-nosed viper, sand viper,
sidewinder, sidewinder rattlesnake,*


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> Latin:bash:
> 
> 
> English - so much easier: victory:
> ...



Scientific names are so much easier, many species share the same or similar English names which make things confusing. 

A quick example, what you just wrote up there

"horned desert viper" and "horned viper". So easy for someone to get mixed up and get the wrong species. Scientific (not Latin) names on the other hand ensure you get exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

Spuddy said:


> Scientific names are so much easier, many species share the same or similar English names which make things confusing.


I disagree. The common names are serfice for everyday chit chat but yes occasionally there can be confusion. Then post both. = Simple


----------



## FrozenCity (Jun 15, 2011)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> I disagree. The common names are serfice for everyday chit chat but yes occasionally there can be confusion. Then post both. = Simple


But this isn't everyday chit chat. This is a classifieds add. Scientfic names are much easier to use due to the large number of common names for a species of snake.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

FrozenCity said:


> But this isn't everyday chit chat. This is a classifieds add. Scientfic names are much easier to use due to the large number of common names for a species of snake.


It is chit chat mate. I am never impressed with big words. When any normal person talks we use everyday English not Latin. I don’t talk about an Ophiophagus Hannah but normal people say king cobra. 
If I believe it’s some scientific discussion or the name may confuse I would use both. Cape Cobra (Naja nivea)


----------



## FrozenCity (Jun 15, 2011)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> It is chit chat mate. I am never impressed with big words. When any normal person talks we use everyday English not Latin. I don’t talk about an Ophiophagus Hannah but normal people say king cobra.
> If I believe it’s some scientific discussion or the name may confuse I would use both. Cape Cobra (Naja nivea)


The point is, you can't get confused with the scientific names. But you can with common names. I'm sure everyone else will back me up on that one...


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

FrozenCity said:


> I'm also looking for russels vipers, and also bitis arietans. Thanks


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-siamese-russells-viper-daboia-siamensis.html

Are you interested in a N. kaouthia? 



Al Hyde said:


> I have the arietans


You do? Can you PM or post some pictures please?

P.S. IMHO scientific names are better for classifieds.


----------



## rinkels (Jun 17, 2011)

FrozenCity said:


> The point is, you can't get confused with the scientific names. But you can with common names. I'm sure everyone else will back me up on that one...


yes you can,due to latin names being changed from time to time.common names are more simple for people.someone may see your request and not know the latin names but know the common name,which inturn may lead to (oh my freind has one of those for sale).


----------



## FrozenCity (Jun 15, 2011)

rinkels said:


> yes you can,due to latin names being changed from time to time.common names are more simple for people.someone may see your request and not know the latin names but know the common name,which inturn may lead to (oh my freind has one of those for sale).


I'm looking for venomous snakes. Everyone who keeps venomous snakes WILL know the Latin name. I think you mean common names are better for simple people


----------



## rinkels (Jun 17, 2011)

FrozenCity said:


> I'm looking for venomous snakes. Everyone who keeps venomous snakes WILL know the Latin name. I think you mean common names are better for simple people


no i meant what i meant?i keep venomous snakes,but i dont use latin names all the time i talk to other keepers about them,and ive kept them along time now,so what are you saying hot keepers that dont use the latin names are simple.??


----------



## FrozenCity (Jun 15, 2011)

rinkels said:


> no i meant what i meant?i keep venomous snakes,but i dont use latin names all the time i talk to other keepers about them,and ive kept them along time now,so what are you saying hot keepers that dont use the latin names are simple.??


I was making a joke. You need to know the Latin name to be sure you know what species it is. You'd need to know this if you got bitten. Even if the other keepers use common names, they will still know the Latin names. Thanks to everyone for hijacking my thread.


----------



## rinkels (Jun 17, 2011)

FrozenCity said:


> I was making a joke. You need to know the Latin name to be sure you know what species it is. You'd need to know this if you got bitten. Even if the other keepers use common names, they will still know the Latin names. Thanks to everyone for hijacking my thread.


i agree with you regarding cage signs etc which we all do,but i think it was just about general chit chat when talking to others,it just makes it more easy for good talk.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

FrozenCity said:


> Everyone who keeps venomous snakes WILL know the Latin name


Nonsense mate. I’ve been working with and keeping venomous snakes for more that 30 years and I do not know Latin names because they are irrelevant in everyday small talk.



FrozenCity said:


> ... Thanks to everyone for hijacking my thread.


Not our fault you try impress everyone because you can Google the common name. :whistling2:


----------



## FrozenCity (Jun 15, 2011)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> Nonsense mate. I’ve been working with and keeping venomous snakes for more that 30 years and I do not know Latin names because they are irrelevant in everyday small talk.
> 
> 
> Not our fault you try impress everyone because you can Google the common name. :whistling2:


I really don't know what your problem is? Once again I will state that this is not everyday small talk. This is a classifieds add. Who are you to tell me that I need to include common names? So what if you have been keeping venomous snakes for 30 years. Doesn't make you right. 

You think I'm trying to impress people? Just by using the latin names? And I didn't use Google if that's what you are trying to imply. I know all of the common names of the species I listed. However, I only needed to list the latin names. Feel free to keep commenting on this thread. I'm just going to make a new one and ignore you. This is the last response you will get.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

FrozenCity said:


> ... I know all of the common names of the species I listed. ...


I am glad for you that you can study all those big words and maybe even accomplish pronouncing the odd Latin word correctly but why? What does it prove? 


Go Google Triceratolepidophis Sieversorum or Zhaoermia mangshanesis. We do not talk like this so why not use the English common names or both? 
Are you old enough to keep a venomous animal?


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> I am glad for you that you can study all those big words and maybe even accomplish pronouncing the odd Latin word correctly but why? What does it prove?
> 
> 
> Go Google Triceratolepidophis Sieversorum or Zhaoermia mangshanesis. We do not talk like this so why not use the English common names or both?
> Are you old enough to keep a venomous animal?


Give it up dude!


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

ljkenny said:


> Give it up dude!


Why its a valid question? Im not suggesting that the scientific name should be disregarded but lets be grown up and try value an alternative opinion.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> Why its a valid question? Im not suggesting that the scientific name should be disregarded but lets be grown up and try value an alternative opinion.


It's irrelevant. I don't see why you think it is such a big deal.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

ljkenny said:


> It's irrelevant. I don't see why you think it is such a big deal.


Young people who try impress others by insisting on using big irrelevant words such as Googled scientific names rather than common English annoy me. 

Then suggesting that all venomous keepers will agree with him is laughable. 
We all have our opinions and as this is a forum we are thus encouraged to voice it or do you disagree?


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> Young people who try impress others by insisting on using big irrelevant words such as Googled scientific names rather than common English annoy me.
> 
> Then suggesting that all venomous keepers will agree with him is laughable.
> We all have our opinions and as this is a forum we are thus encouraged to voice it or do you disagree?


For what it's worth I agree with him. Most European venomous keepers that I am familiar with prefer to use scientific names over common (if not used in conjunction with one another). But again my opinion is as irrelevant as yours, the guy was asking for snakes not starting a thread about naming conventions.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> Young people who try impress others by insisting on using big irrelevant words such as Googled scientific names rather than common English annoy me.
> 
> Then suggesting that all venomous keepers will agree with him is laughable.
> We all have our opinions and as this is a forum we are thus encouraged to voice it or do you disagree?


Scientific names are needed in the hobby. A man posted on a venomous forum just the other week having no idea what snake he had. He was told it was a 'Chinese Eyelash Viper' by the person he got it off. Now if he had not been able to show the snake to the doctors having been bitten, they would go on the name Chinese Eyelash Viper... that would not have been much help. Turned out to be Trimeresurus puniceus. They might have even tried to treat an Eyelash Viper bite or Bothriechis schlegelii as some will say :whistling2: 

Luckily he did the sensible thing and found out the scientific name.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

Owzy said:


> ...he did the sensible thing and found out the scientific name.


I will reiterate: Scientific names are no doubt important to some people but we do not speak Latin. 
I am sure you will not disagree that the correct way to refer to an animal would be to say for example: Siberian pitviper (Gloydius halys).


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

The convention may be different in a country like South Africa where I should imagine you are talking about native more regularly than exotics. One would imagine that most people are familiar with a small number of common names (the same seems to be true in Australia), and these are used more regularly than scientific names. In Europe i think most of us refer to 'adders' or 'berus' rather than _Vipera berus_, but because we are most often referring to exotic species it makes much more sense to use scientific names. E.g. a green tree snake to an Australian is _Dendrelaphis_, in the UK a green tree snake could be hundreds of different species. In a classified ad it is important to use scientific names so that you get exactly what you are after, if the original poster had simply said 'saw scale viper', they could have been offered a number of species from the genus _Echis_ with completely different antivenom requirements. A thread was posted a few weeks a go with a picture of an unknown _Echis_ presumably purchased as a 'saw scale viper', this is a very dangerous situation! The same is true of 'sidewinder', 'nose horned viper' etc, all could lead to confusion and that is why the use of scientific names is the norm in Europe. The fact that there is also a lot of contact with continental European venomous keepers with a completely different set of common names is also key.

David.


----------

